# dog boxes



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Looking for a single dog box. i was intrested in one from fiber pro. Does anybody know about them. Or what do any of you reccomend.


----------



## justin harrison - gator (Jul 6, 2003)

bocephus,

http://www.mtck.com/

a bud of mine just got the single hole slide in pictured....it's a GREAT looking box, has a fan, and an airing light...mountain top is not "too" far away from you i don't think, so the extra cost up front might be offset by the shipping cost of a fiber pro, dunno tho....

hard to beat a stainless box for comfort and protection......that sucker will still be around after you've bought a new truck too...

anyway, i was pretty impressed w/ em....i've since bought the bullet and got a deer skin 2 hole, but thought maybe i could help...gator


----------

